# Mein Teichrohbau



## axel (22. Juli 2007)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde !

Endlich kann ich mich und meinen Teichbau auch vorstellen.
Hab endlich geschafft ein Foto hochzuladen . Also ich schippe und mauere
schon 3 Jahre an dem Ding weil ich wenig Freizeit hab . Der Teich soll zum erfrischen und was fürs Auge werden . Ein Wasserfall kommt auch noch an der Stirnseite des Badebereiches , da kann man sich dann drunterstellen. 
Ich hab einen Pflanzenfilter rechts auf dem Bild zu sehen wo das Drainagerohr drinliegt vorgesehen . Da sollen Pflanzen in Töpfen rein und mit Kieselsteinen dann aufgefüllt werden . Links vom Teich will ich so was wie ne feuchte Wiese anlegen . Hab Ufermatte besorgt die ringsherum verlegt wird wenn die Folie drin ist. 
Die Pflanzen in der Sumpfzone will ich in ein Kies / Lehm Gemisch pflanzen .
 Ich hab 2 Pumpen eine 15000 liter Pumpe die sich außerhalb des Teiches in einem Schacht befindet wo auch ein Druckfilter sich befindet .
zum Wasserfall liegt ein 1 1/2 Zoll PE Rohr . Hab alles auf 1 1/2 Zoll . 
Dann hab ich noch eine kleine Pumpe für den Pflanzenfilter  2300 l/h die soll dann ständig laufen. 
Hat jemand ne Idee was man noch ändern müsste ?

Nun zu mir ich bin 46 Jahre  1,87  85 kg Single  und hab ein kleines Geschäft seit 1991 . 

Vielleicht hat jemand Anregungen für mich 

Liebe grüße  Axel

Foto


----------



## Dodi (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichrohbau*

N'Abend Axel!

Gerade erst gesehen... 

Ein HERZLICHES WILLKOMMEN hier bei den Teich-:crazy: !

Wollte Dich wenigstens mal begrüßen, nicht, daß Du denkst... : - aber: hier ist immo auch richtig was los, da kann schon mal was "untergehen".

Sieht bei Dir ja schon mal mächtig nach Arbeit aus - na, schon seit 3 Jahren tätig, aber wird schon werden!

Bestimmt werden sich hier noch einige zu Deinem Projekt melden.

Viel Erfolg bei Deinem Teichbau und viel Spaß hier beim stöbern im Forum!


----------



## karsten. (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichrohbau*



			
				axel schrieb:
			
		

> ......................
> Vielleicht hat jemand Anregungen für mich ...............




mach nur so weiter ..........!










klasse


----------



## axel (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichrohbau*

    

Vielen Dank für die nette Begrüßung !  
Hab mich gefreut ! 
Sind wirklich nette Leute die Teichfreunde . Werd mich bestimmt öfters mal hier mit einbringen wenn ich meine ersten Schritte gemacht hab 

Lg  

axel


----------



## Chrisinger (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichrohbau*

Hallo 

Sieht echt schon gut aus hoffe es folgen noch mehr Fotos bis zur Fertigstellung!


----------



## sigfra (22. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichrohbau*

Hallo Axel...



was macht der Teich...  gibt es schon weitere Fortschritte ? ... 


wenn ja, dann halt uns doch mit Berichten und vor allem Bildern auf dem laufenden...


----------



## axel (22. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichrohbau*

Hallo Frank !

Seit einer Woche hab ich Folie in meinem Teich .  
Hab ich von ner Firma machen lassen wegen der Garantie für die Nähte und für die Folie. Ich hätte das auch nie so Ordentlich hinbekommen bei den vielen Nähten. Die haben ja schon Erfahrung mit so etwas . 
Ich habe nächste Woche Urlaub  . Da gehts da richtig zur Sache. 
Den Teich mit Kies bestücken ,Ufermatte verlegen, Moorbeet anlegen .
Technik in Gang bringen und die ersten Pflanzen in ihr neues zu Hause bringen . Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit .
Hier mein aktuelles Foto. Die Folie ist aber Dunkelgrün und 1,5 mm stark. Muß erst noch lernen mit meiner Kamera umzugehen  


I


Foto 

Wie sieht es den bei Dir aus ?  

Gruß   axel


----------



## sigfra (22. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichrohbau*

Hallo Axel...


sieht ja affenstark aus.... gefällt mir sehr gut mit den Stufen und dem Schwimmbereich bzw. Tiefenzone...  

... deine Folie wäre ja von alleine grün geworden... ... 
kostet die im Vergleich zur schwarzen eigentlich mehr ? ... oder hast du da keinen Vergleich ?...

dann bin ich ja mal auf die weiteren Fortschritte gespannt.... :  : 

... halt uns doch auf dem laufenden... das wäre sehr nett...  

... meinen Teich mit Bewohnern siehst du in meinem Album....  

... also.. weiterhin viel Spaß... und viel Erfolg...


----------



## axel (22. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichrohbau*

Menno Frank !

Du hast aber wünderschöne Koi`s . 
Dein Wasserfall gefällt mir auch . So ähnlich solls bei mir auch mal in den Teich plätschern . Deine Koi`s habens bestimmt gut in Deinem Teich .
Wenn meine Pflanzen mal angewachsen sind kommen auch Fische rein . Aber für Kois brauch ich wohl noch andere Filter , die ich noch nicht hab 


Gruß     axel


----------



## sigfra (23. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichrohbau*

Hallo Axel....


dann klär das im Vorfeld mit evtl. Nachbarn... da so ein Wasserfall doch einen extremen Geräuschpegel hat... vor allem Nachts... ....

bei uns hat sich glücklicherweise darüber noch niemand beschwert...


----------



## axel (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichrohbau*

Hallo Frank ! 

Die 15000 Liter Pumpe mit 200 Watt lasse ich nur ein paar Stunden am Tag laufen , die speist den Wasserfall. Nachts ist die nicht in Betrieb . Nur die kleine Pumpe die den Pflanzenfilter speist läuft vom Frühjahr bis zum Herbstende . 
An sonsten hab ich das super Wetter die lezten beiden Tage genutzt um ein Stück weiter zu kommen .  Kies ist jetzt drin und auch schon 15000 Liter Wasser . Habe nur reinen Kies genommen . Nur für die Wasserpflanzen werde ich noch beim pflanzen Wasserpflanzensubstrat mit dazu nehmen .
So kann ich später mal besser den Mulm aussaugen und hab nicht den ganzen Lehm mit draußen . Annett hat auch mal geschrieben das sich im Kies gerne die Bakterien aufhalten die das Nitrit in Nitrat umwandeln . Wenn ich kein Lehm mit beimische haben die Bakterien dann ne Größere Oberfläche zum besiedeln.  Ich werd  berichten ob die Idee das so zu machen gut war .
Ich häng mal ein aktuelles Foto mit anFoto 

Gruß     axel


----------



## axel (26. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichrohbau*

Hallo Teichfreunde !

Heut hab ich mein Pflanzenfilter fast fertig bekommen . Mir fehlen nur noch die Behälter für das Schilf und den Rohrkolben . Das Wasser fließt sogar wieder in den Teich zurück ohne das ich noch was ändern muß . Freu.. 
Morgen ist das Moorbeet dran . 
Wieviel man doch schafft wenn man ne Woche Urlaub hat .
Hab den Pflanzenfilter mit groben Kies gefüllt . Die Wasserpflanzen hab ich mit einer kleinen Starthilfe eingesetzt. Wasserpflanzensubstrat mit Fließ umwickelt . Bin gespannt ob da im Frühjahr noch was austreibt .
Ich denke ganz ohne Nährstoffe schaffen die es zum Anfang nicht . Im Teich gibts ja noch nicht zu hohlen. Ich hänge wieder mal ein Foto anFoto 

Liebe Grüße    

Axel


----------

